# Root issue



## AlecWiese (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok I rooted a friends Droid X following the guide posted on rootzwiki, and everything went fine but... the blasted thing refuses to boot in recovery through rom manager or manually. Can anyone give me a hand? Because I'd really like to put MIUI on it for him.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ajwiese said:


> Ok I rooted a friends Droid X following the guide posted on rootzwiki, and everything went fine but... the blasted thing refuses to boot in recovery through rom manager or manually. Can anyone give me a hand? Because I'd really like to put MIUI on it for him.


you have to use droid 2 bootstrap to boot into clockworkmod recovery on a stock rom https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.droid2.bootstrap&hl=en


----------

